# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Terrorizmi,  jo ne emrin tim.

## Xhemis

*Lotet sensibilizues te Madones*

Shume e dhimbshme ngjarja e Parisit, qindra te vrare dhe shume te tjere te plagosur nga disa akte terroriste .Nje sensibilizim boteror dhe jo vetem i Francezeve dhe Europianeve por dhe i muslimaneve nga e gjithe bota.Nderto dhe une i bashkangjitem atij sensibilizimi.E denoj terrorizmin si musliman, jo per te pastruar veten, por sepse terrorizmi kerkon te me rrembeje pastertine dhe te me prishe imazhin e bardhesise time Islame.Kerkon te me rrembje syte per te mos qare sic qau Madona per njerzit e pafajshem qe vriten ne gjithe boten.Do kisha dashur qe ajo te kishte qare, (ndoshta e ka bere) dhe kur e vrane Michael Jakson, i cili i kendoi botes dhe paqes me shume se kushdo tjeter .Kendoi per femijet, paqen, boten qe nuk gjejne rehati prej luftrave.Ua tha miliarda njerzve me kengen, Heal the World, We are the Word, Earth song etj si keto ne nje menyre tjeter ,ndryshe nga ajo qe thote sot gjeopolitika.Por e vrane dhe Majkellin disa duart te zeza.Duart te cilat nuk e donin boten, as paqen, as femijet, duart e krimit te cilet paten  friken e perhapjes se mesazheve qe Michael Jakson i dha njerzimit.E vrane, sic vrane Martin Luter Kingun, apo Malcom X-in.E vrane.. , sipas motres se tij Jenet Jakson se fundmi ai kishte pranuar fene Islame.Ai e kishte pranuar natyrshem Islamin sepse ai(Majkelli) dhe Islami kishin shume te perbashketa ne mesazhet qe u dergojne njerzimit per paqen .1)



*Femija i vogel sirian*

Sa do te deshiroja qe sot bota ti kendonte dhe te solidarizohej kur femija sirian u gjet i vdekur ne bregun e detit.Sa qiri nuk u ndezen ate dite?Por kur gazetarja godiste me shqelm femijet refugjate me qellim qe te bente nje lajm sensasional per gazeten e saj. Ai femije nuk ra nga nje jaht as nuk u perplas me makine si Lady Diana(me nje arab), ate e mbyten dallget e luftes.Dallge qe formohen nga perplasjet e fuqive boterore.Dallget qe vazhdojne te mbysin mijera njerez.Dhe bota hesht.Hesht sepse nuk di te qaje pa lot krokodili.Heshtin dhe nuk derdhin lot gazetaret qe gjuajne me shqelma  sepse jo cdo here kokrra e qepes u jep te njejtin efekt syve te tyre.Hesht sepse zemrat e tyre anojne  vetem nga interesat lokale dhe jo ato universale te njerzimit.2)

*Refugjatet Siriane*

Mijera njerez kane marre udhen drejt europes.Te shperngulur ne nje eksod masiv qe te kujton dramen e shqiptareve gjate viteve 90 dhe tragjedine e otrantos.Mijera njerez qe kane lene shtepite dhe atdheun e tyre, per te gjetur paqe diku ne vende ku predikohet paqa dhe jetohet ajo.Kane lene atdheun e tyre per nje jete larg krismave te luftes, larg vuajtjeve te saj.Per tu larguar nga vendi i tyre me deshire apo pa deshiren e e tyre te paplanifikuar.Eksod qe te kujton hebrenjte kur vinin nga Egjipti per ne token e premtuar.Toke te cilen kerkojne ta boshatisin dhe sot per te jetuar te qete dhe ne paqe me veten e tyre.Te rrethuar me mure berlini nga frika e femijve Palestineze.Edhe ato formojne dallge te cilet marrin jetet e femijve, fqinjeve, prishin shtepite sipas planit urbanistik sionist, per te ndertuar te ardhmen e imagjinuar te Izraelit e madh.Dhe faturen e te gjithe kesaj e paguajne femijet.Femijet e sirise qe nuk e dine cfare eshte ngjyra e revolucioneve portokalli as perplasja e civilizimeve.

*Plani sionist per lindjen e mesme*

Thuhet se shume prej qeverive sot i komandojne ato me metoda masonike, duan te ndertojne nje sistem te ri boteror  New World Order, kur gojet apo gojimet keshtu i quajne ato popujt e botes duhet ti sherbejne supermacise se tyre.Metodat makiaveliste te tyre nuk kane asnje parim apo norme njerzore.Jane gati ta djegin boten  vetem qe atyre mos tu perseritet historia me  Nabukodonosorin(sundimtarin babilonas) apo me Titin, (gjeneralin Romak) apo Hitlerin (perbindeshin fashist).Hebrenjte mendojne se atyre u perket nje profeci  per te jetuar midis lumit Eufrat( Irak ) dhe lumit Nil (Egjipt).Kjo eshte dhe simbolika e flamurit te tyre me dy trekendesha.Ato mendojne se nese ato e plotesojne kete profeci  atyre do tju vije nje mbret qe me te ato do te sundojne te gjithe boten.Shume prej tyre mendojne te kunderten. Ne fakt premtimi i eshte bere profetit Abraham per pasardhesit e djalit te tij Ismael  prej te cilit kane prejardhjen popujt arabe, profeci  e realizuar tashme.Por edhe pse ka ndodhur kjo profeci hebrenjte mendojne ta zhbejne ate me cdo forme dhe menyre qofte dhe duke e futur rajonin ne luftra te shumta.Nder planet e tyre eshte dhe copetimi dhe ridemensionimi i kufijve te vendeve arabe, krijimi shteteve te reja si Kurdistani, Iraku sunit dhe shit, Siria Sunite dhe shite, copetimi i vendeve te gjirit dhe krijimin e shteteve te vogla.Te gjitha keto per te mos rrezikuar bashkimin e nje fuqie te hamendesuar prej hebrenjve e cila do te shkatarroje te ardhmen e tyre.

*Tony Bler dhe marreveshja e gjakut*

Para disa kohesh ish-kryeministri anglez i kerkoi falje botes per implementimin e planit te tij te quajtur  Marreveshja e Gjakut per te gjetur armet kimike ne Irak.Se bashku me ish presidentit Bush , ne fermen Crawfordit  u vendos pushtimi i Irakut dhe rrezimi i Sadam Husejnit, ish-diktatorit irakian me nderhyrjen ushtarake e quajtur Dhelpra e shkretetires.Nje raport i keqsajuar per armet kimike qe dergoi ne hapjen e nje fronti tjeter lufte  por qe nuk shpetoi  dhe pa viktima te ndonje deshmitari qe doli kundra ketij raporti te keqsajuar. Presidenti Frances Shirak, kryeministri gjerman Shreder dhe shume prej vendeve te botes  prisnin nje marreveshje qe sillte paqen dhe nje cift pellumbash per ti kontribuar jetes njerzore dhe jo nje marreveshje gjaku te nje dhelpre shkretetire.Shkatarrimi i rendit te meparshem perkeqesoi dhe rriti ndjeshem elementin e terrorizmit dhe grupeve militare gje te cilen po e vuajme edhe sot.Bota ne ate kohe e besoi edhe pse sot ai kerkoi falje per mashtrimin  qe i beri botes.Sa bote naïve qe jemi?Akoma vazhdojme te besojme se demokracia shperndahet me bomba!

*Prishja e ekuilibrave fetare ne lindjen e mesme*

Rrezimi i Sadam Husejnit ne lindjen e mesme solli ate qe shume prej analisteve te sotem arabe e quajne prishjen e ekulibrave fetare ne rajon.Edhe pse se shume prej liderve te vendeve nuk ishin fetare ato ruanin nje tradite te marredhenieve sipas interesave.Lindja e mesme ishte e ndare sektarisht dhe gjeopolitikisht.Ndarje midis sunive dhe shiave, dhe aleancat e shteteve me Ameriken apo Rusine.
1) Krahu politik sunit,  
Brenda tij kishte laike dhe fetare.Sadami dhe partia e tij bathiste ishte nje regjim totalitar laik por i anuar nga sunizmi, Arabia Saudite ishte nje shtet fetar, Egjipti nje shtet shume i forte ne rajon me nje regjim 30 vjecar, Kuvajti, Emiratet,Katari Jordania etj.Keto vendosnin per lindjen e mesme ne ate kohe dhe kishin nje dominance te theksuar ndaj krahut politik shit. Me rrezimin e Sadam Husejnit sic e deklaroi dhe kandidati per president ne Amerike, Donald Trump  lindja e mesme humbi ekulibrin e qetesise dhe paqes.Amerikanet ja dhuruan Irakun shiteve te cilet kishin qene armiq te Sadam Husejnit.Ushtria Siriane  u terhoq nga Libani por duke bere nje alence me Iranin shit.Ne Liban grupi militant Hizbullah vrau kryeministrin e vendit Hariri i cili i perkiste krahut sunit. Keto ngjarje ne kohe rekord  prishen dhe ekulibrat duke futur ne rajon konkurencen per ruajtjen e dominances. Aletatet perendimore dhe te Amerikes ne rajon historikisht ishin krahu politik sunit pervec  Sadamit i cili ishte me shume Bathist sesa suni, por kur ishte puna ne perplasje me Iranin ai anonte nga synizmi.
2)Krahu politik shit
Ndersa vendet e krahut politik shit ishin ne aleance me Rusine.Irani, Siria, Libani perbenin nje treshe ku se bashku me marrjen dhurate te Irakut u fuqizuan ne rajon duke sjelle ndryshimin e dominancave dhe ekulibrave.Shtetet e gjirit nuk mund ta pranonin kete ndryshim dominancave dhe rolit ne rajon.Keshtu qe linden luftrat sektare.Amerika ua beri dhurate shiave Irakun ndoshta per ti ofruar Iranit nje oferte bashkepunimi me qellim qe ai te shkepuste lidhjet me Rusine dhe te kalonte ne anen e Perendimit.Per kete gje u be dhe nje vesh shurdh dhe nje sy qorr kur militantet Huthe te sponsorizuar prej Iranit bene nje puc shteti ne Jemen.Pranvera arabe nuk ishte gje tjeter vetem se nje marreveshje e pergjakur per ta shkeputur Sirine nga Rusia dhe per te vazhduar kaosin ne lindjen e mesme.Ndersa me Iranin po perdorej taktika e blerjes, duke i dhuruar fuqi dhe dominance ne rajon, Sirise i paten planifikuar rrezim me nje revolucion portokalli i cili do shenderrohej ne nje perleshje luftarake me nje opozite te mbeshtetur financiarisht dhe ushtarakisht nga perendimi por dhe vendet e gjirit .Vendet e gjirit e shikoni t si nje hakmmarje per Irakun e humbur, ndersa perendimi dhe Amerika si nje perplasje kunder influences ruse ne rajon.Filluan te krijohen grupet militare te cilat disa sterviteshin dhe nga perendimi ne Jordani sipas mediave.Nese deri dje degjonim ne lajme forca special perendimore qe stervitnin kryengirtjen siriane kunder Asadit sot degjojme qe kryengritja paska marre emrin Isis! Te jete valle rastesi?
E gjithe kjo zallamahi e prishjeve te ekulibrave i dha dore dhe hapesire zhvillimit te terrorizmit!?

*Isisin kush e formoi?* 

Isisi me shume se emer arab duket si emer latin.Kjo organizate famekeqe e formuar brenda nje periudhe shume te vogel  me nje organizim jashte permasave llogjike te raportit kohe,hapesire dhe mundesise njerzore.Nje super i kerkuar nga e gjithe bota aktualisht por qe kishte dale nga burgu pak kohe para se te krijohej organizata me nje lloj metode qe te ben te mendosh si nje konspiracionist.Sulmohet nje burg qe ruhej nga Amerikanet dalin 500 te burgosur dhe te gjithe arratisen neper shkretetire pa u kapur.Nje i arratisur cuditerisht hyn ne Siri dhe rekruton njerez me nje shpejtesi marremendese me fonde monetare qe nuk diheshin nga i vinin dhe qe pastaj fillon dhe pushton puse naftembajtese te Irakut.Shpalla harta globale te nje shteti te ri Islamik por qe perdor nje teknonologji mediatike super te  avancuar per marketingut e grupit te tij.Nuk kane heshtur deklarata nga senatore amerikane,politikane europiane, analiste arabe dhe turq se Isisi eshte nje pjelle e sherbimeve sekrete perendimore per te influencuar ne konfliktet e nxjehta te lindjes se mesme.Pra kemi kaluar nga Dhelpra e shkretetires , tek Pranvera arabe dhe se fundmi tek grupi militar Isis.
Isisi cuditerisht pushtoi ne kohe rekord pothuajse gjysmen e Irakut dhe mori ne zoterim puset e naftes ne ate zone.Asnje helikopter Apash nuk mund tia rrembente keto puse nafte me deshire.Trupat kurde deshmojne per al Jazera se kemi urdher nga perendimoret per te mos sulmuar Isisin, ne zonat naftembajtese.Mediat paraqesin autokolona 5 km te gjata te automjeteve te Isisit qe bejne kontranbanden dhe shitjen e naftes ne tregun e zi.Asnje avion nuk i goditi keto kur thuhet se te ardhurat e tyre prej naftes shkonin miliona dollare ne dite. Pse? Si pasoje e kesaj nafta ra ne bursen globale nga 100 dollar ne me pak se 30 dollar.Perendimi sapo i kishte bere Rusise nje embargo ekonomike per shkak te nderhyrjes se saj ne Ukrahine, ku dhe atje Rusia kishte derguar nje grup militar te perafert me Isisin.
Nga renia e cmimit te naftes ne bursen globale ekonomia ruse peson kolaps sepse shumica e te ardhurave se saj  i  vinin nga shitja e naftes se vendit .Presidenti rus deklaron se kolapsi ka gjasa te jete i gjate i shoqeruar dhe me saksionet ndaj ekonomise prej vendeve perendimore.A ndodhi kjo ratesisht?Thua Isisi dhe cmimet e bursave te kene ndodhur rastesisht qe ekonomia ruse te shkoje ne kolaps?
Perendimoret me futjen e Isisit ne Irak i bente presion indirekt Iranit per te nenshkruar marreveshjen me armet berthamore ne te kundert pushteti i  dhuruar i shiave ne Irak rrezikohej te lihet ne dore te Isisit me vete deshiren perendimore.Nje shantazh i qarte.Nje perplasje superfuqish.Nje grup militant qe per te mos pasur nje indetifikim ka nje mbiemer Islam mbrapa, qe te kujton filmin Rambo ku aktori Stiveste Stalone dergohet ne Afganistan per te kontribuar ne ndihme te talabaneve kunder ushtrise se kuqe Ruse.Per te ruajtur dominancen ne Irak, irani pranon te firmose marreveshjen.Fillojne bombardimet perendimore kunder Isisit.Te jete rastesi?
Pra panorama eshte e qarte per kedo.Isisi me shume sesa Islam eshte ne doren e gjeopolitikes boterore.
Viktimat e Isisit me shume se kushdo kane qene muslimanet.Viktima te pafajshme te vrare ne disa xhami ne Arabine Saudite, nje projetk i deshtuar per te nxitur brenda vendit nje lufte sektare sunite shite, kur bomba te vendosura kane marre jeten e besimtareve muslimane gjate faljes se dites se xhuma, po keshtu dhe ne Irak, po keshtu dhe Kuvajt po keshtu dhe ne Liban.Atehere pse Isisi duhet te kete nje mbiemer Islam kur  ai eshte armik i muslimaneve po aq sa eshte armik dhe i Francezeve..
Si ka mundesi qe i jepet kaq liri veprimi Isisit ne media, ne shitjen e naftes, ne tregtimin e pambukur apo ne tregtine e pjeseve arkeologjike, prodhimin e monedhes se arit? Te jete valle rastesisht?  Terrorizmi nuk ka fe.


*Konspiracion*

Shume konspiracione qarkullojne ne internet nga ato te disa koheve.De Peni  politikani i se djathtes Franceze ben nje deklarate bombe por jo terroriste, qe aktet qe ndodhen ne France ne gazeten Charlit Herbos jane te parapergatitura si nje skenar nga sherbime sekrete.Asnje kamer e vendosur ne zyrat e gazetes nuk u paraqit neper media.Cuditerisht dhe vdekje aksidentale te hetuesve te ngjarjes.
Deklarata per ndryshime kushtetuese nga France, thirrje per mos pranim refugjatesh ne europe, Donald Trump deklaron mbyllje xhamiash ne USA, efekte magjike nga mediat per ndryshime emocionale te shikuesve me qellimin pergatitjen e tyre per ndryshime te medha ndaj koncepteve te lirise, paqes, dashurise tolerances etj.Gjithmone duhet te kete nje: Po sikur?

*E djathta ekstreme europiane*

A po pergatitet perendimi per nje psikoze luftarake qe te kujton kryqezatat e mesjetes?A po krijohet ne fryme urretje per largimin e te huajve nga vendet europiane? A eshte e rastesishme kjo mbas nje fluksi refugjatesh nga Siria?A po rriten ndjenjat ksenofobiste, islamofobiste dhe luftarake dhe a po shuhen ndjenjat humane dhe paqesore ne perendim?

*Deklarata e Papes.*

Papa para disa ditesh deklaroj se aktet terroriste te Parisit jane shenja te luftes se trete botere.Kush do te hyj ne lufte dhe pse?Kujt i intereson lufta dhe pse? A ka ndryshuar krishterimi sloganin e tij paqesor?

*Islami dhe Kina*

Dy faktore shikoheshin si rrezik per perendimin para 15 vjetesh:
1)Ekpasioni i fese Islame me ane te  muslimaneve ne Europe, propaganda e tyre e rritur dhe shtimi i te konvertuarve europiane.
2)Ekspasioni i produkteve kineze ne perendim me kosto shume te ulet gje e cila po sillte pushtimin e tregjeve perendimore me produktet kineze.Kina por rilindte si nje superfuqi boterore ekonomike e cila renditej mbas Amerikes per fondin qe ajo i akordonte ministrise se mbrotjes.Kapacitetet e saj ushtarake dhe teknologjike ishin kthyer nje kercenim per perendimin.Sulme kibernetike ndaj Pentagonit apo zyrtareve amerikane tregonin realisht ate qe mendohej.
I vetmi element per kufizimin ndaj ketyre dy ketyre ekspasioneve ishte shpikja e terrorizmit dhe lufta ne vendet arabe.Me kete deformohej imazhi ndaj Islamit si nje fe qe mbjelle terror dhe nga ana tjeter futja ne administrim te pasurive nentokesore, nafte dhe gaz  te vendeve arabe ,per te cilen Kina ka kerkese te madhe.Perplasjet e fundit ne brigjet kineze midis Amerikes dhe Kines e rivertetojne kete teze.Nje koalicion i ri aziatiko-perendimor  mund te jete nje tjeter e papritur per boten.Malajzia,Tajvani,Filipinet, Koreja e jugut Amerika  si nje bllok kunder Kines .Nga ana tjeter Rusia, Kina, Irani, Koreja e Veriut por rimidensionojne koalicionin e tyre. O Zot ruaje paqen ne bote dhe ruaje boten prej njerzve.

*Fuqite berthamore rrezik per njerzimin*

Mbas rrenies se murit te Berlinit ndodhi dhe prishja e ures se Mostarit.Ra Bashkimi Sovjetik , u shperbe Jugosllavia e cila mori me vete mbi 250 mije muslimane te pafajshem.Por sikur te mos mjaftonin keto viktimave te Bosnjes  do ti duheshin dhe 250 mije te tjera nga Siria.
Thuhet se ne bota eshte kthyer si nje mine me sahat.Po te kerkosh ne internet do gjesh se Rusia posedon 8500 mbushje berthamore.Amerika  7700, Kina 250,Franca 300,Anglia 225,Pakistani 120, India 110, Izraeli 110, koreja e veriut 10-20.Pra 17465 koka berthamore ne gjithe boten.Cdoi pacifist duhet ta shikoj kete  rrezik qe i kanoset njerzimit.Perplasja e superfuqive berthamore si nje lufte qe S. Hutingtoni e cileson si Perplasje ndermjet civizilizimeve.Rreth 200 mije njerez vdiqen vetem prej dy te tillave ne Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki, po ashtu rreth 56 milion njerez vdiqen nga lufta e dyte boterore dhe per kete gje muslimanet dhe Islami nuk ka asnje pergjegjesi.E vetmja pergjegjesi sot eshte e superfuqive qe duhet te ulin tonet e luftes se ftohte dhe te nxehte dhe te  gjejne gjuhen e bashkepunimit dhe paqes per ndertimin e botes. 

*Komentatoret shqiptare*

Ne shqiptaret ne kete realitet boteror jemi shume te vegjel prandaj here pas here marrim rolin e spektatorit apo tifozit.Ka prej nesh qe luajne rolin e dashamiresit,  paqesorit po ka prej nesh dhe njerez qe luajne rolin e lufte nxitesit, demagogut, hipokritit, servilit qe mendon se me ane te striptizimit te tij intelektual mund te fitoje dashurine imagjinare te dikujt.
Por ne mediat tona gjejne dhe njerez delirante apo te semure.K.M deklaron ne nje interviste ne nje televizion kombetar se duhet te hudhen bomba berthamore mbi Meken dhe Medinen dy qytetet e shenjta te muslimaneve sikur u be me Hiroshimen dhe Nagasakin.Kjo me kujton nje deklarate e senatori amerika Tom Tancredo i cili beri te njejten deklarate per hudhjen e bombave berthamore ndaj Mekes.
Te dy keto zoteri nuk e kuptojne dot se Islami dhe 1 miliarde e 200 milione njerez nuk perfaqesohen nga Isisi.Ne keto 1 miliarde e 200 milione banore, ka doktore, shkencetare, fizikante,aktore, piktore, poete, shkrimtar etj etj.
A jane te gjithe keto terroriste?
Po ne cfare periudhe mesjetare jeton K.M?
Po si mund te barazosh nje grup militar me nje miliarde njerez? Po kjo tregon qe zero ne matematike, je zero ne sociologji, je zero ne psikologji, je zero ne humanizem, zero ne drejtesi je nje zero me koke te madhe bosh.Je nje shpirt qe mbart erresire dhe me erresiren tende do te shuash driten.Driten e Mekes e cila ka ndricuar boten gjate gjithe historise.Ka ndricuar dhe ndricon dhe do te ndricoje deri diten e Kijametit shpirtat e te gjithe njerzve qe ne cdo cast te faljes se tyre drejtohen asaj per tu unisuar bashkarisht drejt besimi te nje Zoti te vetem.Tipa si puna  jote shikojne tek Islami mullite e eres sepse brenda teje  gjendet nje Sanco Panco qe mendon si nje kalorsiak templar mesjetar.Jo me kot  dikur ke dashur qe te formohet dhe Shqiperia katolike e veriut si nje krahine autonome.Nuk e di pse gjykata nuk te denon por dhe as  prokuroria, as policia   nuk te dergon ne ndjekje penale per perhapjen e kesaj dhune verbale mediatike.Deklarata qe nxisin vetem urretje dhe armiqesi .Kujt i sherben o kamaleon? Ku jane institucionet shteterore qe merren me ruajtjen e rendit dhe ligjin, pse lejohen keto persona te perhapin keto mesazhe jotolerante, ksenofobiste ne televizore publike te ftuar nga gazetare si Arjan Cani qe nenen e ka greke, babain nuk i dihet, se nga e ka?
Ka dy mundesi ose ky person eshte me raport mjekesor i shpallur i cmendur ose ne nuk kemi shtet i cili fuksionon ?.I bej thirrje komuniteti musliman dhe institucioneve shteterore qe kete person ta vendosin perpara ligjit.Eshte e vetmja metode per futjen e ketyre personave brenda kufirit te etikes dhe qytetarise.Kalbesiren e tij shpirterore duhet tia ricikoje ligji ne menyre qe mos jetoje me dekompozimin e vetvetes.(Shpresoj qe ky mesazh te kuptohet brenda kuadrit ligjor dhe mos deformohet)

*Mesazhet kercenuese ndaj ministrit, pse nuk denohen autoret?*

Pse nuk u denuan autoret e kapur se fundmi nga policia per mesazhe kercenuese ndaj ministrit Tahiri? Ben nje loje,  ben nje shaka me ministrin, per demtuan imazhin e muslimaneve dhe Islamin duke perdorur  fjale fetare.Ligji kete e denon, sepse ligji sherben jo vetem per te denuar, por dhe per te parandaluar.Ato mund te jene shume cuna te mire por shakaja e tyre ishte e hidhur dhe policia nuk eshte Papa apo Presidenti qe te shpalle  amnisti rutine kur duhet te zbatohet ligji per te gjithe njesoj.


*Ben Blushi ne ishullin bizantin*

Ben Blushi, recetasjellesi i letersise nga dora e nje politikani ben nje gabim kur mendon se Islami duhet te reformohet.Dhe pikerisht reformimin e Islamit e lidh gjithmone me deshiren e tij per te qene protagonist ne media sepse aksesin per te qene protagonist ne politik e ka vrare me deshiren e tij apo pa deshiren e tij.Po ju drejtohem me emrin tuaj duke iu  referuar dhe skenarit te shkruar prej babait tuaj tek filmi Ben ecen vete jo sepse ju skeni ecur ndonjehere vete, por une mendoj se ju jeni  perzgjedhur  nga ish kryeministri Nano per shkak te origjines suaj . Megjithate ju keni shkruar nje liber kunder muslimaneve dhe une ju mirekuptoj sepse ju imagjinoj ta shkruani ate liber brenda nje shtepie e mbushur me fantazma njerzore te cilat te kane frymezuar me ikonografine e tyre, shtepi te tilla gjendet shume ne Voskopoje dhe ne Korce.Shume prej tyre fantazmave nuk kane origjine shqiptare.
Ti Ben e shikon boten si nje bizantin.Ti flet per te tjeret nga Ishulli i bizantit , shikon Copanin e Vlores, shikon Voskopojen, shikon kozmalogjizmin e Politikes, shikon Kandidatin Sben B(i)lushi ... . :buzeqeshje: 
Ti ke qejf te sulmosh politikisht por kete e ben duke sulmuar dhe fetarisht.Ndoshta dikush te pengon te shkruash vete dhe te ka vendosur nje mendim ne koke dhe nje laps ne dore?

Shume mendojne se Islami do reformuar kurse une them jo.Islami ka nevoje qe te kete fryt bashkepunimi me Perendimin me qellim qe vendet muslimane te kene liri veprimi per te mos u cenuar ne vetmundesine per zhvillim te tyre.Nese muslimanet do ishin te fuqishem sic kane qene dikur bota do kishte qasje tjeter.Hebrenjte gjeten prehje ne Perandorine Osmane duke u larguar prej Andaluzise se shkuar per shkak te sulmit te krishtereve.Hebrenjte gjeten strehe dhe ne Juruzalem ku me mire trajtoheshin nga Salahuudini sesa nga templaret e kryqezatave. Hebrenjte te tjere gjeten strehe ne Shqiperi  edhe pse popullsia e Shqiperise ishte shumice muslimane.Onufri i zbukuroi kishat shqiptare ne kohen kur Perandorise Osmane i thonin porta e larte ne perendim.Pra muslimanet i kane treguar vlerat e tyre tolerante kur kane pasur fuqi dhe pushtet.Muslimanet ne Egjipt iu mohua nje e drejte ligjore e zgjedhjes ne menyre demokratike, ne Turqi ,Erdogani vazhdimisht sulmohet vetem pse ai perben nje histori suksesi .Islami politik i vetzgjedhur demokratiksht nga vete muslimanet, eshte nje zgjidhje me e mire per boten se  militantet me mbiemra islamike te formatuar neper studio hollivudiane.

*Iftari i Kryeministrit Rama*

Ne muajin e Ramazanit kryeministri shqiptar Rama shtroi iftar ne nderim per agjeruesit.Por ne fakt aty mungonte nje ateist sipas tij por ne vend te tij kishte shtuar nje kartoline.Nje kartoline ne cdo tavoline me mbishkrimin e nje epitafi te veprave qe kryen Isisi.Pra kur kryeministri shqiptar ta fut Isisin ne menune  e nje iftari  vaj halli njerzit e tjere.Imagjinoni sikur kryeministri jone te hante darke me kryeministren gjermane Merkel  ne tavoline te vendoste nje kartoline me Hitlerin.A do kishte sens?
Sa bukur do ishte qe shqiptareve tu tregohej pozitivja dhe jo negativja se eshte pikerisht kjo e fundit ajo qe ne forme stresi po u kushton shendetin te tyre.
Ne vend te Palmires qe shkatarron Isisi,  z, Kryeminister mund ti kujtoje te ftuarve arkitektin shqiptar Sedefqar Mehmet Agai qe ne vitin 1606 ndertoi super mrekulline qe gjendet midis  orientin dhe oksidentit, Xhamine Blu.Po sigurisht ju nuk e keni vizituar ate mrekulli perrallore qe bojerat e nje piktori do te veniteshin perpara madheshtise se mozaikut qe ajo nderton me ngjyrat e natyres.

*Deklarate personale* 

Une deklaroj me pergjegjesi te plote fetare dhe intelektuale se jam kunder kujdo qe  mendon se me akte terroriste apo me cenime fizike ndaj personave civile zbaton  fene Islame.Keto ide jane po aq  armike sa te njerzve por dhe ndaj  vete Islamit. Islami ne Shqiperi eshte i ri ne moshe 25 vjecare mbas nje periudhe te ashper ateiste ku feja u nda nga shpirtat e njerzve .Ne kohen e rinise se tij ai ka nevoje te kultivohet dhe jo te demtohet. Brishtesia e Islamit ne Shqiperi nuk duhet te cenohet dhe demtohet nga asnje ideologji ektreme qofte ajo islame apo jo islame(laike ose krishtere).Kushdo qe demton imazhin e Islamit me veprime terroriste apo ekstremiste ai eshte armik i vete Islamit qofshin keto veprime ne Shqiperi apo neper bote.

*Keqinterpretimi i argumentave fetare, betimi  i Hipokratit!*

Terroristet i keqperdorin argumentat fetare.Ne Kuran dhe ne fene Islame ka shtjellime per shume fenomene te jetes njerzore.Nderto, Kurani si kushtetute hyjnore permban dhe ligje dhe rregulla lufte qe nje shtet duhet te perdori me shtete te ndryshme.Ligjet e luftes ne Islam nuk mund te interpretohen nga secili njeri me koken ne vet, por per ta ka juriste islame ose dijetare te cilet me precizivitet shpjegojne ato duke mos i keqinterpretuar per kohen dhe vendin qe jetojne.Shume prej terroristeve i  keqinterpretojne keto versete duke vepruar ne te kunderten e tyre.
Profeti Muhamed a.s thote Kush vret nje krishter apo hebre te pafajshem, qe iu eshte garantuar jeta nga shteti ne vendin musliman, nuk do ta ndieje eren e parajses....
Nje terrorist mire qe nuk e kupton kete thenie por me e keqa eshte se ai vendos bombe dhe vret dhe njerez ne xhami.Prandaj keqinterpretimi i argumetimi i fese eshte nje shkak tjeter i lindjes se terrorizmit.Prandaj per kete nuk e ka fajin islami por vete keqinterpretuesi.Disa kohe me pare nje murgeshe hyn ne nje uzine berthamore ne amerike duke kaluar ne menyre ilegale dhe duke shkelur ligjin.Ajo mendonte se po shprehte nje mesazh paqeje kur po shkelte ligjin.Imagjino kur nje murgeshe keqinterpreton nocionin e paqes duke shkelur ligjin ne nje uzine berthamore por nje militant sa here me shume ka probalitetin ta beje kete?
.Nuk e ka fajin Hipokrati nese nje mjek shkel betimin e tij dhe ne vend qe ta mjekoje pacientin e demton ate.Nuk e ka fajin drejtesia as kushtetuta nese nje gjykates eshte i korruptuar dhe nuk mban drejtesi ne nje seance ligjore.Nuk eshte faji i Islamit,  nese dikush nuk vepron sipas asaj qe thote vete  Islami, qofte ai terrorist apo njeri i thjeshte.


*Roli kryesor kunder terroristeve, shtetet muslimane dhe  teologet* 

Nuk ka pasur dhe nuk ka rol me te madh ne bote kunder terrorizmit se sa roli i teologeve dhe roli i vendeve muslimane. Shume media deklarojne se gjoja Isisi sponsorizohet nga shtete muslimane .Kjo eshte ideja me e gabuar.Arabia Saudite eshte shteti i pare qe miratoi ligjin kunder personave qe marrin pjese ne luften e Sirise me denim me burg, shembull qe me vone u imitua dhe nga Shqiperia.Arabia Saudite ishte inciatorja e krijimit koalcionit kunder Isisit dhe bombardimit ndaj bazave te tij.Isisi ka kryer akte kamikaze ne shtetin e Arabise Saudite disa here kunder xhamijave dhe kunder forcave ligjzbatuese .Atehere si ka mundesi qe disa pseudoanaliste  shqiptare akuzojne Arabine Saudite si mbeshtetese te Isisit.Eshte Isisi ai qe e coi buxhetin e te ardhura Saudiane ne dificit per shkak te renies se cmimit te naftes nga shitja e saj ne tregun e zi , nga rrrembimi i  puseve . Vendet e gjirit si Katari, Kuvajti, Arabia Saudite, Emiratet,Jordanine etj se bashku me Turqine dhe Ameriken kane ndihmuar refugjatet  Siriane dhe opoziten e lire siriane por kurrsesi Isisin.Pra pse akuzohen vendet muslimane kur nderkohe qe koka e administrimit te opozites Siriane eshte vete Amerika?
Organizat te shumta si ajo e dijetareve Muslimane ne qender ne Meke, por dhe keshilli konsultativ per vendime fetare ne Arabine Saudite ka folur qarte kunder Isisit duke delegjimituar bashkengjitjen ndaj kesaj organizate.Po ashtu intelektuale dhe profesore, dijetare dhe hoxhallare nga vendet muslimane kane bere thirrje kunder kesaj organizate.
Ne Shqiperi po ashtu, duke filluar nga Komuniteti Musliman qe ka dhene nje kontribut thelbesor per kete gje, e duke filluar nga Myftini te ndryshme si ajo e Tiranes, Elbasanit, Shkodres etj , nga shoqata ojq si Lidhja e Hoxhallareve Shqiptare, Bashkesia Islame e Kosoves, Maqedonise etj. Nga imame, intelektuale dhe teologe muslimane te ndryshem brenda xhamiave dhe jashte tyre, ne ambiente publike dhe private, ne media te shkruara dhe ato vizive.
Atehere pse duhet te faqesohet Islami per formimin dhe aktivitetin e Isisit?

*Islamofobia*

Media te shumta por dhe persona te ndryshem duke perfituar nga situata delikate si ajo e Frances apo te tjera,  i fryejne zjarrit per te krijuar tek populli shqiptar percarje dhe urretje fetare.Institucionet shteterore as e vejne ujin ne zjarr per kete.Nese dikush mbeshtet terrorizmin ato e quajne terrorist.Po ai qe mbjedh percarje dhe prish tolerancen fetare te ndertuar me guret historike ne trojet shqiptare pse nuk vendoset perballe ligjit? Ne debatet dhe bisedat ideore qe kam shpesh here me shqiptaret e besimeve te tjera shikohet  nje fryme e eger e formuar kunder Islamit dhe muslimaneve.Thirje  intolerance nga shpirta qe nuk njohin as vellazerine, as dashurine e as paqen.Nje ekstremizem qe po formohet dhe me ndihmen e medias qe fut brenda saj mesazhe shume te ashpra, perverse qe nuk i sjellin kesaj harmonie dhe bashkejetese qe ekziston vetem se shkatarrim.Jane po keto lloj gazetaresh qe godasin me shqelma refugjatet dhe femijet me qellim qe te nxjerrin lajmin e tyre te trilluar per te realizuar marketingun e xhepave te tyre.
Ne shqiptaret jemi popull i vogel . Pothuajse shume prej nesh kemi  kushurinj te krishtere sikurse kemi dhe krushqi krishtere, por biseda midis nesh eshte ne aspektin kulturor dhe ideor, dhe nese bejme debate jane debate ideore dhe jo te shoqeruara me dhune fizike, apo qofte dhe urretje e cila shprehet me sjellje ekstreme.Islami i ben thirrje feve te tjera per dialog pozitiv me qellimin e njohjes se vertetes, eshte bindja ajo qe vendos, ne fund secili ndjek fene e tij qe ka zgjedhur  ato fene e tyre dhe ne fene tone, sepse Ne fe nuk ka dhune thote Zoti ne Kuran.
Keshtu qe kushdo qe trumbeton urretje, racizem, intolerance, ne vend te dialogut dhe debatit konstruktiv nuk ben gje tjeter vetem se semur  veten e tij sepse urretja eshte nje zift ne zemren e urryesit sidomos kur kjo urretje ndodh ndaj bashkepatrioteve te tij muslimane.Nxirreni ziftin prej zemres, qe te jetoni ne bardhesi.Vetem bardhesia di te thote fjale dashurie dhe paqe.

*Unesco dhe Kosova*

Fatkeqesisht disa media edhe pse nuk e meritojne te quhen media hudhen prape shashkat e rradhes duke akuzuar vendet muslimane per mos anetaresimin e Kosoves ne Unesco.Nderkohe qe shumica e vendeve muslimane votuan  pro duke filluar nga Turqia, Arabia Saudite,Emiratet etj Por keto media duhet ti bejne thirrje Vatikanit qe e kemi shume prane dhe eshte perfaqesuesi i nje pjese katolike te popullsise kosovare qe te pranoje pavarsine e Kosoves, po keshtu dhe Izraeli , po keshtu dhe vendi jone fqinj Greqia duhet ta pranoje ate per hire te nje te ardhme te perbashket ballkanike dhe Europiane.

*Erdogani,  Turqia dhe puci ushtarak ne Egjipt*

Erdogani perfaqeson nje lider musliman moderator.Ai risolli ne vemendjen e njerzve nje model muslimani i cili feja nuk e pengoi qe vendin e tij ta coje ne prosperitet dhe zhvillim ekonomik kur gjithe vendet e tjere vuanin nga kriza ekonomike boterore.Ai zhvilloi infrastrukturen, teknonologjine, ambientin, ekonomine, ka sjelle risi te reja dhe ne sferen e mbrotjes.Nje lider qe diti shume mire te luaje kartat e miqesise me fqinjet dhe te performoje nje diplomaci te shkelqyer.
Shume nuk e duan dhe e sulmojne edhe pse ai eshte musliman moderator de jo radikal.Jane pikerisht ato qe se duan qe ngelen duke thene skemi pune me islamin por me radikalizmin.Po me Erdoganin cfare kane?Nuk e shohin dot nje musliman te jete ne nivelin e duhur politik.Duan ta demtojne, ta demtojne dhe Turqine, perdorin gjithe metodat vetem e vetem qe Turqia te kthehet ne nje Egjipt.Thojne qe perdor metoda totalitare nderkohe kete nuk e thonin me asnje prej ish kryeministrave me perpara, as me Ata turkun qe gjykoi me ligj te hekurt per shume vite.Te gjitha keto i bejne sepse jo se nuk duan radikalizimin por sepse nuk duan Islamin te jape dhe ai modelin e vet politik.Duan qe Islami te kete vetem modele te krijuara prej tyre si tipi Isisit me qellim qe ta perbaltin ne mendjen e njerzve.Duan qe te bardhen e Islamit ta zhgarravisin ne mendjet e njerzve me qellim qe piktura e formuar te jete me josimetrike se e zeza qe ato vete ofrojne.
Turqia eshte dhe do te jete vend mik i shqiptareve, Ne duam per te me te miren.E lusim gjithmone zotin qe atij vendi ti jape qetesi, paqe dhe prosperitet.Ta fuqizoje qe nje ze i drejte te degjohet ne arenen boterore ndaj padrejtesive qe ndodhin sot neper bote.Kushdo qe perpiqet ta prishe paqen e saj ka prishur paqen dhe te shqiptareve.E dua Stambollin sepse ai eshte qyteti i paqes.Qyteti te cilin e arkitekturoi shqiptari Miamar Sinan, dhe Kasem Agai.E administruan ate mbi 40 kryeministra shqiptare te cilet se bashku me te sunduan dhe boten.Nuk gjen supermaci me te madhe te shqiptareve me te madhe se ne ate kohe.



*Te ndertojme te ardhmen!
*
Duhet te shtyhemi qe te kerkojme etiken religjoze e cila I kushton vemendje fenomeneve tona intime qe e kupton nevojen te cdo fuksioni tonin dhe qe lidhet drejteperdrejte me teresine e jetes sone.Shume prej jush duhet te mendojne me shume sesa per perparimin teknologjik, dhe te aneve mekanike te jetes te cilat sjellin kamje dhe mireqenie materiale nderkohe lejne pas dore cilesine strukturore fuksionale dhe mendore.Intergriteti dhe zgjuarsia, disiplina morale dhe zhvillimi shpirteror jane shume me te rendesishme sa vemendesia jone ndaj shpikjeve teknologjike.Mireqenia, luksi, bukuria, finesa dhe nderlikimi teknologjik nuk do te na benin mire nese dobesia jone do ti drejtonte ato drejt se keqes dhe jo drejt qellimeve te mira.

Profeti Muhamed a.s thote nje fjale te madhe profetike. Nese degjoni se po thuhet se po ndodh Kijameti(Shkatarrimi i botes) dhe ne kete kohe je duke mbjellur nje peme, vazhdo mbille pemen pavarisisht se cfare thojne njerzit.
Largohuni prej njerzve qe mendojne per shkatarrimin, mendoni per ndertimin e botes, mbillni nje peme fizike, sepse nje peme eshte nje jete e cila nuk i sherben vetem mbjellesit por dhe krijesave te tjera.I sherben natyres duke pastruar ajrin, i sherben tokes per ta ruajtur nga gerryrjet e shirave ne kohe te keqe,i sherben zogjeve per tu ushqyer, i sherben njerzve per tu hijeshuar me gjelberimin e saj, i sherben femijve per te luajtur qe mos mbyten nga dallget e luftrave.
.Por pema shpirterore qe duhet te mbillni shkon pertej asaj pemes fizike te imagjinuar.Ju duhet te mbillni pemen e se bukures ne jeten njerzore edhe kur njerzit jane duke e prishur ate.Ju duhet te mbillni frytet e paqes, kur njerzit luftojne.Pemen e drejtesise kur korrupsioni  lulezon.Pemen e dashurise kur bota po i rikthehet urretjes.Pemen e tolerances kur njerzit, jane agresore.Pemen e besimit kur njerzit kane mbushur shpirtat e tyre me hipokrizi dhe mosbesim.
Bota qe kerkojme te ndertojme shkon pertej asaj qe propagandon dora e fshehur mbas Isisit , pertej dores se New World Order.Ajo eshte bote e nje mozaiku qe nuk shikon vetem bardhe e zi, por prek cdo nuance te ngjyrave te jetes sone.Eshte nje bote e cila me besimin tek Zoti do te jete shprese dhe e ardhmja e brezave qe do te vijne.

----------

*angmokio* (09-12-2015),DrinDrenCu (09-01-2017),Evian (24-11-2015)

----------


## goldian

boll i mbrojtet terroristat boll se lat nam 
e formuloi bukur nje shprehje anetari jarigas mos gabohem ne lidhje me tolerancen europiane ndaj monstrave(spo e gjej me ne cil tem ishte)
e gjithe Europa mban frymen kane frike njerezit te jene ne qendra tregtare vec prej djajve 
ku jane keto super fuqite me bomba atomike tja u dergojne nje here with love from Europa e te mbarojne pune 
Europa paska qene e bukur kur paska as burra shtetit qe i linin kafshet ne Sahara keto tjeret i pranuan dhe ja rezultati

----------


## Xhemis

> boll i mbrojtet terroristat boll se lat nam 
> e formuloi bukur nje shprehje anetari jarigas mos gabohem ne lidhje me tolerancen europiane ndaj monstrave(spo e gjej me ne cil tem ishte)
> e gjithe Europa mban frymen kane frike njerezit te jene ne qendra tregtare vec prej djajve 
> ku jane keto super fuqite me bomba atomike tja u dergojne nje here with love from Europa e te mbarojne pune 
> Europa paska qene e bukur kur paska as burra shtetit qe i linin kafshet ne Sahara keto tjeret i pranuan dhe ja rezultati


Ku e shikon mbrotjen ti goldian? I gjithe shkrimi flet kundra terrorizmit dhe distancimin nga ai.Pikerisht kjo atmosfere e keqe ne psikozen e njerzve tregon jo vetem te keqen e terrorizmit por edhe perdhunimin mediatik qe mediat po i bejne njerzve te cilat here pas here ne vend ti ndalojne videot qe prodhojne terroristet ato i japin neper media sikur po i bejne marketingun.Kete une se kuptoj a nuk do te ishte me e llogjikshme nese Isisit do ti ndalohej publikimi i videove ne media kombetare, dhe nderkombetare?Pse nuk behet kjo por behet e kundra e kesaj?Kujt i sherben nxjerrja e ketyre videove dhe per cfare qellimi u jepet kjo liri? A nuk do te ishte me normale qe terroristeve mos u jepet akses ne media dhe mos publikohen videot e tyre?

Jam plotesisht dakort me zonjen Doda

http://sot.com.al/politike/sulmet-e-...3%ABto-krime-e
http://www.shekulli.com.al/p.php?id=350603

----------


## Xhemis

Milano, 20 nëntor 2015 – Rritet sensibilizimi i muslimanëve të Italisë pas masakrës së Parisit. Të shtunën pasdite, njëkohësisht me manifestimin “Not in my name” të Romës, edhe në Milano, 


http://www.shqiptariiitalise.com/ita...ne-milano.html

----------


## Xhemis

Si u krijua shteti islamik ISIS nën hundën e policëve amerikanë?


Policët amerikanë e cilësonin atë si Mandela, si njeriu që do të shpëtonte Irakun.

Luftëtari rrëfen se amerikanët e liruan pasi shihnin te ai figurën e një njeriu udhëheqës, i aftë për të moderuar influencat më radikale.

http://shqiptarja.com/news.php?IDNotizia=328278
http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...e-inside-story

----------


## goldian

le ti mbroje Europa se kur ta haje dhe Milano si parisi aty do ju dali gjumi pastaj
vec bomba atomike ju ben derman

----------


## Xhemis

> le ti mbroje Europa se kur ta haje dhe Milano si parisi aty do ju dali gjumi pastaj
> vec bomba atomike ju ben derman


Kjo me bomben atomike na ve ne pozita humori, me kujton ate barsaletin me nje katunar andej nga Mirdita qe kur i thane qe bomba atomike ben milirda leke tha po shpresoj te bie ne shtepine time.

Hiqni dore nga keto thirrje me bomba atomike, e kuptoni qe jeni semure rende ne menyre psikologjike.Ju kane bere mediat lavazh trurit dhe shikoni vetem mullinj me ere .Po ju humbin konceptet e tolerances dhe paqes dhe keto negativitete do ju ndikojne keq ne jeten tuaj pasi do shkoni ne shtepi dhe do filloni te ziheni me nusen femijet nanen e baben se gjendje emocionale e juaj dhe ajo psikologjike eshte ngarkuar ne subkoshiencen tuaj me mesazhe negative qe kerkoni luften ne vend te paqes, kerkoni urretjen ne vend te dashurise.

Pikerisht ky eshte dhe qellimi i atyre qe e formuan terrorizmin me qellim qe te ndryshojne psikozen e njerzve europiane dhe perendimore.Nga njerez me cilesi paqesore dhe tolerance per ti kthyer ne nje sistem te ri mendor atij te dashurise per lufte dhe urretje nepermjet popujve.

----------

DrinDrenCu (09-01-2017)

----------


## Xhemis

> *Keqinterpretimi i argumentave fetare, betimi i Hipokratit!*
> 
> Terroristet i keqperdorin argumentat fetare.Ne Kuran dhe ne fene Islame ka shtjellime per shume fenomene te jetes njerzore.Nderto, Kurani si kushtetute hyjnore permban dhe ligje dhe rregulla lufte qe nje shtet duhet te perdori me shtete te ndryshme.Ligjet e luftes ne Islam nuk mund te interpretohen nga secili njeri me koken ne vet, por per ta ka juriste islame ose dijetare te cilet me precizivitet shpjegojne ato duke mos i keqinterpretuar per kohen dhe vendin qe jetojne.Shume prej terroristeve i keqinterpretojne keto versete duke vepruar ne te kunderten e tyre.
> Profeti Muhamed a.s thote “Kush vret nje krishter apo hebre te pafajshem, qe iu eshte garantuar jeta nga shteti ne vendin musliman, nuk do ta ndieje eren e parajses...”.
> Nje terrorist mire qe nuk e kupton kete thenie por me e keqa eshte se ai vendos bombe dhe vret dhe njerez ne xhami.Prandaj keqinterpretimi i argumetimi i fese eshte nje shkak tjeter i lindjes se terrorizmit.Prandaj per kete nuk e ka fajin islami por vete keqinterpretuesi.Disa kohe me pare nje murgeshe hyn ne nje uzine berthamore ne amerike duke kaluar ne menyre ilegale dhe duke shkelur ligjin.Ajo mendonte se po shprehte nje mesazh paqeje kur po shkelte ligjin.Imagjino kur nje murgeshe keqinterpreton nocionin e paqes duke shkelur ligjin ne nje uzine berthamore por nje militant sa here me shume ka probalitetin ta beje kete?
> .Nuk e ka fajin Hipokrati nese nje mjek shkel betimin e tij dhe ne vend qe ta mjekoje pacientin e demton ate.Nuk e ka fajin drejtesia as kushtetuta nese nje gjykates eshte i korruptuar dhe nuk mban drejtesi ne nje seance ligjore.Nuk eshte faji i Islamit, nese dikush nuk vepron sipas asaj qe thote vete Islami, qofte ai terrorist apo njeri i thjeshte.



http://www.gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/20...zinen-atomike/

Iben Abasi rrefen se Resulullahu, alejhi selam kishte kerkuar nga ai disa guralece, vazhdon: I mblodha dhe kur ia dhashe ne dore, tha: "Keso guralece duhet, ndersa keni kujdes nga ekstremizmi ne fe, sepse te gjithe ata qe u shkaterruan para jush, u shkaterruan per shkak te ekstremizmit nefe".

----------


## Xhemis

> *Mesazhet kercenuese ndaj ministrit, pse nuk denohen autoret?*
> 
> Pse nuk u denuan autoret e kapur se fundmi nga policia per mesazhe kercenuese ndaj ministrit Tahiri? Ben nje loje, ben nje shaka me ministrin, per demtuan imazhin e muslimaneve dhe Islamin duke perdorur fjale fetare.Ligji kete e denon, sepse ligji sherben jo vetem per te denuar, por dhe per te parandaluar.Ato mund te jene shume cuna te mire por shakaja e tyre ishte e hidhur dhe policia nuk eshte Papa apo Presidenti qe te shpalle amnisti rutine kur duhet te zbatohet ligji per te gjithe njesoj.


*Kërcënimi ndaj Saimir Tahirit, shaka e dy të rinjve nga Kashari*

Nga një kërcënim serioz, përfundoi në një shaka. E –maili kërcënues i mbërritur në adresën e Ministrit të Brendshem, Saimir Tahiri, një ditë pas atentateve terroriste në Paris, ka qenë një lojë e dy të rinjve.

Antiterrori nisi gjurmimin e adresës së e –mailit dhe zbuloi se ajo u përkiste dy të rinjve nga Kashari. Të rinjtë Klodian Mahmutaj dhe Valter Meshi u shoqëruan në polici të hënën dhe e pranuan se e kishin nisur atë kërcënimin në adresë të Ministrit, por thanë se bëhej fjalë për një lojë.

E – mailin e kishte hapur nën emrin “Brigadat e Kuqe” Klodian Mahmutaj, ndërsa teksti kërcënues për Shqipërinë që ishte radhitur përkrah aleatëve në luftën kundër ISIS, e kishte dërguar Valter Meshi.

Nga verifikimet e kryera rezultoi se asnjëri prej tyre nuk ishte pjesë e ndonjë celule ekstremiste apo grupi të rrezikshëm. 

Tv Klan

http://tvklan.al/kercenimi-ndaj-saim...e-nga-kashari/

Videoklipi që trembi qytetarët e Tiranës

http://tvklan.al/videoklipi-qe-tremb...ret-e-tiranes/

----------


## Xhemis

> *Deklarata e Papes.*
> 
> Papa para disa ditesh deklaroj se aktet terroriste te Parisit jane shenja te luftes se trete botere.Kush do te hyj ne lufte dhe pse?Kujt i intereson lufta dhe pse? A ka ndryshuar krishterimi sloganin e tij paqesor?


Papa: Parisi, një copëz e luftës së tretë botërore

http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=313101

----------


## Xhemis

> *Tony Bler dhe marreveshja e gjakut*
> 
> Para disa kohesh ish-kryeministri anglez i kerkoi falje botes per implementimin e planit te tij te quajtur “Marreveshja e Gjakut” per te gjetur armet kimike ne Irak.Se bashku me ish presidentit Bush , ne fermen Crawfordit u vendos pushtimi i Irakut dhe rrezimi i Sadam Husejnit, ish-diktatorit irakian me nderhyrjen ushtarake e quajtur “Dhelpra e shkretetires”.Nje raport i keqsajuar per armet kimike qe dergoi ne hapjen e nje fronti tjeter lufte por qe nuk shpetoi dhe pa viktima te ndonje deshmitari qe doli kundra ketij raporti te keqsajuar. Presidenti Frances Shirak, kryeministri gjerman Shreder dhe shume prej vendeve te botes prisnin nje marreveshje qe sillte paqen dhe nje cift pellumbash per ti kontribuar jetes njerzore dhe jo nje marreveshje gjaku te nje dhelpre shkretetire.Shkatarrimi i rendit te meparshem perkeqesoi dhe rriti ndjeshem elementin e terrorizmit dhe grupeve militare gje te cilen po e vuajme edhe sot.Bota ne ate kohe e besoi edhe pse sot ai kerkoi falje per mashtrimin qe i beri botes.Sa bote naïve qe jemi?Akoma vazhdojme te besojme se demokracia shperndahet me bomba!


*Tony Blair kërkon ndjesë, 12 vite pas luftës në Irak**
http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=311510*
Marrëveshja e përgjakshme”, Bush-Blair vendosën fatet e Irakut një vit para sulmeve
http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=311032
SHBA, reagime të ashpra për “marrëveshjen e gjakut”
http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=311083

----------


## goldian

po i perjetojme vet ti zonjushe spo na ben njeri lavazh 
po lavazhin po jua bejne ju ato mijera vjecaret se as vet se dini taman 
une te perkrah ty mire ti behet europes se keshtu i donte vet

----------


## Xhemis

> Me rrezimin e Sadam Husejnit sic e deklaroi dhe kandidati per president ne Amerike, Donald Trump lindja e mesme humbi ekulibrin e qetesise dhe paqes


Trump: Lindja e Mesme ishte më mirë me diktatorët

http://www.top-channel.tv/lajme/artikull.php?id=311585

----------


## Xhemis

> Nuk kane heshtur deklarata nga senatore amerikane,politikane europiane, analiste arabe dhe turq se Isisi eshte nje pjelle e sherbimeve sekrete perendimore per te influencuar ne konfliktet e nxjehta te lindjes se mesme


Snowden: ISIS, produkt i CIA, MOSSAD dhe MI6

http://www.trt.net.tr/shqip/bota/201...%C4%B16-271605

Ish-zv.kryeministri turk: ISIS, një projekt i fuqive të mëdha


http://tesheshi.com/ish-zv-kryeminis...qive-te-medha/

----------


## Xhemis

> Islami politik i vetzgjedhur demokratiksht nga vete muslimanet, eshte nje zgjidhje me e mire per boten se militantet me mbiemra islamike te formatuar neper studio hollivudiane.


Ne vitin 1996 hollivudi kishte prodhuar nje film me aktoren e njohur Geena Davis.Pra behej fjale shume kohe me pare.Filmi jepte skenen e nje akti terrorist dhe arsyet e kryerjes se tij.Nje grup agjentetesh sekrete kishin marre nje musliman dhe e kishin vrare dhe e po e ruanin ne frigorifer derisa te kryenin aktet terroriste dhe pastaj ta vendosnin trupin e tij ne vendngjarje per te humbur gjurmet e tyre.Arsyeja e tyre(agjenteve sekrete) ne kryerjen e aktit terrorist ishte rritja e fondeve dhe pagave sepse ishin ne krize.
Thojne qe filmat jane fantazi, mirepo vete fantazia frymezohet nga realiteti.

----------


## Xhemis

Ndersa sekuenca e meposhteme tregon pse behen luftrat dhe kush jane qellimet e tyre.

Cfare eshte frika?

----------


## Xhemis

> Plani sionist per lindjen e mesme
> 
> Thuhet se shume prej qeverive sot i komandojne ato me metoda masonike, duan te ndertojne nje sistem te ri boteror New World Order, kur “gojet” apo gojimet keshtu i quajne ato popujt e botes duhet ti sherbejne supermacise se tyre.Metodat makiaveliste te tyre nuk kane asnje parim apo norme njerzore.Jane gati ta djegin boten vetem qe atyre mos tu perseritet historia me Nabukodonosorin(sundimtarin babilonas) apo me Titin, (gjeneralin Romak) apo Hitlerin (perbindeshin fashist)


http://www.slideshare.net/AdriatikR/...dimit-te-botes

----------


## Evian

> le ti mbroje Europa se kur ta haje dhe Milano si parisi aty do ju dali gjumi pastaj
> vec bomba atomike ju ben derman


Goldian, 

Sikur Iraku te posedonte nje bombe atomike, dhe ne momentin kur amerikanet dhe anglezet sulmuan Bagdadin dhe shkaterruan Irakun, paska qen legjitime qe per Irakianet te shkaterrojn Londren, New York-un, Washingtonin me bombe atomike ?

E din ti qe puna e amalgamëve eshte reciproke ; Ti nga deshira thua se nje bombe atomike do i bente mire lindjes se mesme, kurse ne lindjen e mesme, ata qe kan humbur femije, gra, nena, motra e shpresa thon se ne evrope te gjithe jan te kcinje, dhe se meritojn nje bombe atomike ! Si ti, si ajo viktima e lindjes se mesme, e keni gabim ! Ne nje bote te civilizuar si e jona duhet ulur ne tavolina, biseduar dhe kuvenduar qe nje moment paqeje te arrihet.

Lindja e Mesme nuk eshte Japoni ku me dy bomba i'a ben qaren.

----------


## Lisidon

> *Lotet sensibilizues te Madones*
> 
> Shume e dhimbshme ngjarja e Parisit, qindra te vrare dhe shume te tjere te plagosur nga disa akte terroriste .Nje sensibilizim boteror dhe jo vetem i Francezeve dhe Europianeve por dhe i muslimaneve nga e gjithe bota.Nderto dhe une i bashkangjitem atij sensibilizimi.E denoj terrorizmin si musliman, jo per te pastruar veten, por sepse terrorizmi kerkon te me rrembeje pastertine dhe te me prishe imazhin e bardhesise time Islame.Kerkon te me rrembje syte per te mos qare sic qau Madona per njerzit e pafajshem qe vriten ne gjithe boten.Do kisha dashur qe ajo te kishte qare, (ndoshta e ka bere) dhe kur e vrane Michael Jakson, i cili i kendoi botes dhe paqes me shume se kushdo tjeter .Kendoi per femijet, paqen, boten qe nuk gjejne rehati prej luftrave.Ua tha miliarda njerzve me kengen,” Heal the World”, “We are the Word”,” Earth song” etj si keto ne nje menyre tjeter ,ndryshe nga ajo qe thote sot gjeopolitika.Por e vrane dhe Majkellin disa duart te zeza.Duart te cilat nuk e donin boten, as paqen, as femijet, duart e krimit te cilet paten  friken e perhapjes se mesazheve qe Michael Jakson i dha njerzimit.E vrane, sic vrane Martin Luter Kingun, apo Malcom X-in.E vrane.. , sipas motres se tij Jenet Jakson se fundmi ai kishte pranuar fene Islame.Ai e kishte pranuar natyrshem Islamin sepse ai(Majkelli) dhe Islami kishin shume te perbashketa ne mesazhet qe u dergojne njerzimit per paqen .1)
> 
> 
> 
> *Femija i vogel sirian*
> 
> Sa do te deshiroja qe sot bota ti kendonte dhe te solidarizohej kur femija sirian u gjet i vdekur ne bregun e detit.Sa qiri nuk u ndezen ate dite?Por kur gazetarja godiste me shqelm femijet refugjate me qellim qe te bente nje lajm sensasional per gazeten e saj. Ai femije nuk ra nga nje jaht as nuk u perplas me makine si Lady Diana(me nje arab), ate e mbyten dallget e luftes.Dallge qe formohen nga perplasjet e fuqive boterore.Dallget qe vazhdojne te mbysin mijera njerez.Dhe bota hesht.Hesht sepse nuk di te qaje pa lot krokodili.Heshtin dhe nuk derdhin lot gazetaret qe gjuajne me shqelma  sepse jo cdo here kokrra e qepes u jep te njejtin efekt syve te tyre.Hesht sepse zemrat e tyre anojne  vetem nga interesat lokale dhe jo ato universale te njerzimit.2)
> ...


XHEMS KAM FRIK SE BOTA ISLAME ESHTE TEPER FALCO DUKE MENDU QE NE KURAN EKZISTOJN KETO 9 PIKA QE DOTI RRESHTOSJ SI ME POSHTE.
Po i rreshtoj si me posht duke ju kerkuar mirkuptim gjith muslimanve shqiptar dhe besoj qe do me mirkuptojn tegjith ata musliman shqiptar qe jan akoma musliman tradicional deri para 90 tes.
1_Poligamia (Martesa me shum Gra)
2_Flligeshtia (Martesa ne gjak)
3_Vetvrasja (ne emer te zptit)
4_Thirrjet per luft ne emrin e fes
5_Rrahja dhe keqtrajtimi i grave si pron dhe jo si qenje njerzore
6_Urdheresa te rrihen grat me shkop dy her ne dite
7_Fanatizmi (primitiv ne emer te fes mos interesimi per shkencen arsimin kulturen Qytetrimin;
8_Sheriati l igji i denimeve te personave ne emer te fes
9_Mohimi i feve te tjera monoteiste siç jane kristianizmi e judaizmi;

ME VJEN KEQ PER POR I KAM LEXU EDHE KURANIN EDHE BIBLEN .TE JENI TE SIGURT SE SKAM AS I GJA KUNDRA MUSLIMANIZMIT TRADICIONAL QE KEMI MBART NA SHQIPTART ME SHEKUJ.
DO DOJA QE CDO SHQIPTAR TE DIJ E TI NUMEROJ BREZAT E VET DUKE NIS NGA VETVETJA E DERI TEK BREZI I SHTAT ATY TEK BREZI I SHTAT DO GJEJ VETVETEN PERVEC SE SHQIPTAR.
Dhe njeher shpreh mirnjohjen e çdo muslimani qe nuk ka lexu as biblen as kuranin,gjithmon behet fjal jo per kuranin e ditve te sotshme sepse sjakam iden as kuranit as bibles te ditve te sotshme .
DHE si perfundim as i musliman tradicional nuk ka lidhje me keto 9 pikat qe une publikova.

----------


## Evian

Po ju pergjigjem para nikoçirit te temes, (ndjes), kurse ju keni te drejt te mos jeni dakord dhe mos t'i aprovoni praktikat dhe ideologjin Islame, eshte e drejta juaj dhe beni mir qe i diskutoni.

1. Poligamia nuk besoj se eshte problem. Ne shtetet skandinave nje grua martohet 2 burra. 

2. Tradit lokale, kjo praktik egziston edhe tek çifutet, sikurse ka egzistuar tek shumica e bujqëve ne Zvicërr psh, shkaku i trashegimis.

3. Kjo nuk eshte e lejuar.

4. Po, thirjet ne luft behen per mbrojtje te Fes, Te vatanit, familjës dhe pronës private.

5. Kjo nuk eshte e vertet. Informohuni me mir, se ne Kuran Zoti na drejtohet me : Besimtare, e Besimtar !

6. Gënjeshtër ose thjesht paragjykim nga ana juaj.

7. Fanatizmi / Ekstremizmi, nuk favorizohen me Kur'an, lexo edhe 1 here qe ta kuptosh me mir dhe me drejt. Zoti nuk i do ata te cilt e teprojn.

8. Sheriati eshte Ligj, kurse Ligji eshte per te ven drejtesi ne mes njerezve. Mund te dënohesh, sikurse mund te kompensohesh. Informohu me mir mbi keta terma te cilve nuk i'a ke iden.

9. Nuk i mohojm, jan ato te cilt na mohojn, kurse ne vetem u themi atyre qe meqenese nuk po besoni ne 1 Zot te vetëm, atehere dëshmoni sepaku qe ne, jemi musliman ! 





> XHEMS KAM FRIK SE BOTA ISLAME ESHTE TEPER FALCO DUKE MENDU QE NE KURAN EKZISTOJN KETO 9 PIKA QE DOTI RRESHTOSJ SI ME POSHTE.
> Po i rreshtoj si me posht duke ju kerkuar mirkuptim gjith muslimanve shqiptar dhe besoj qe do me mirkuptojn tegjith ata musliman shqiptar qe jan akoma musliman tradicional deri para 90 tes.
> 1_Poligamia (Martesa me shum Gra)
> 2_Flligeshtia (Martesa ne gjak)
> 3_Vetvrasja (ne emer te zptit)
> 4_Thirrjet per luft ne emrin e fes
> 5_Rrahja dhe keqtrajtimi i grave si pron dhe jo si qenje njerzore
> 6_Urdheresa te rrihen grat me shkop dy her ne dite
> 7_Fanatizmi (primitiv ne emer te fes mos interesimi per shkencen arsimin kulturen Qytetrimin;
> ...

----------

